

 	New Google TechTalks explaining Chrome's architecture - andreyf
http://www.youtube.com/my_playlists?p=AE7BD00A2CED9EA5

======
wayne
The above link just linked to my playlists, but here's a Chrome video I found:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Z0ybTCHKs>

